# Trapped in your Worst Nightmare Theme - Phobias & Fears



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like it would be great but also alot of work. Maybe you could send out a pre party poll type slip to all on your party list and ask what they are afraid of? When the polls are returned you could base your room themes and decorations accordingly.Also it could make it so that you could actually personalize the actual party invitations tp prey on thier fears before they even arrive. I know there are alot of different phobias and fears but usually a few come up the same every time. Claustrophobia, snakes,spiders,water. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Try the following link for the Top Ten phobias (spiders are #1), but a list of most (if not all phobias). I like Autophobia (the fear of oneself) and Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia (the fear of long words). Some might be easier to reproduce than others; Nucleomituphobia - the fear of nuclear weapons or Aerophobia (the fear of flying).

One idea that came to me is see how many phobias you can account for in your haunt. 

Phobia Search

HTH

Iffy


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I like kprimm's idea! Sounds almost like a movie, where the haunted house is tailored to terrorize guests based on their specific fears. Sort of like in SAW when the drug abuser girl was thrown into the pit full of hypodermic needles.

Maybe ask in the pre-poll a childhood story from each guest where they were totally scared. Then you can tap into their childhood nightmares!

devious...


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Love the ideas guys. I'll keep you posted on what I come up with.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I went to a haunt a couple of years ago that was based on people's fears. One room had a wall with hundreds of dolls attached to it and when we walked past the wall, someone wearing black and covered with dolls jumped out of the wall. 

There was a pitch dark hallway for the claustrophobic where you had to go through black inflatable walls and push your way through. 

Another room had a strobe light in it and was filled with mummies that we converge around you little by little. 

Another room was a bedroom scene and there was a girl sleeping in it. She heard something under her bed and was suddenly grabbed by something underneath that pulled her under the bed completely. We then had to climb over that same bed to get to the next room. 

Another room looked like a mental hospital padded room with an insane person sitting in the corner. There were bugs all over the place. Strobe in this room too, which made the bugs look like they were moving all over the place.

Sorry, that's all I could remember - everything else is pretty much a blur.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Last year our theme was 'Face Your Fears'


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Fear of self... heh

Mirrors *shudder*

I like the "Face Your Fears".... you could then do things around reflections in a mirror... invites and decorations....

I'm not coming, though - I'm too chicken for that.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

FYI there is a website that has a list of phobias, they also have a poster that I bought that has all/ most phobias on it, google phobia list.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

natascha said:


> Last year our theme was 'Face Your Fears'


Please tell me more -- do you have pictures?


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We have a party, and the theme as I said was 'Face your Fears'

Most follow the theme for costumes, not all, some 'fears' of ours were:

Mine - Fear of Being Buried Alive - My Costume was a Casket
Husband - Fear of being Wrongfully incarcerated - Costume - Prision Jumpsuit
Aunt- fear of Dentist - Costume - Her Childhood Dentist (Actually she REALLY plucks her eyebrows but her Costume has big ones I think that was her fear)
Sister - Mime - Fear of not being able to talk
Brother In Law - French Guy - Fear of My Sister taking him to France - (also he was able to walk around with a bottle of wine and SMOKE)
2 Friends that moved from Florida to Wisconsin - Make up as if they froze to death with Packer Sweatshirts on
Lots of Clowns
Lots of Spiders
A Doctor or two
Nephew and his girlfriend that he reasontly moved in with - she 'was pregnant' he had a 'baby' in a pack
Friend - Fear of not getting married - Costume - Old Maid
Friend that put on 'bits' of past year theme costumes' - Fear - No Halloween
Nephew - Dressed as my Brother - Asked him 'Fear of growing up like your dad?' ' No Fear of Him"

Etc.

We had a 'Activity' of 25 scenes of fears , in the house and along the trail, Match them up, turn in for Prize, EG: Spiders, Clowns, Dolls, Cemetaries, Flying, Bridges, Dogs, Mirrors, Etc.

Our 'Game' Was 'Halloween Family Feud' Make People Face Their Fear of ' Public Speaking'!!



One thing that was Cool was - We have a couple of Acres and one of our guests knows our neighbors and they parked their trailer at their property and their costumes were cowboys (no fear, just worked for them) and they rode their horses over. One of our guests was scared of Horses - they 'Faced their fear' and pet them. Sad thing is I was so busy I did not see them that night (my husband still teases me) but thank goodness I was told they were there - I found a 'pile' the next morning. And Yes, they were there a long time, the 'coyboys' where in the 'back row' for the Family Fued show, along with them ridding up to the Bar at least 2 times in the night.

O.K. Late Night, but I will put on my thinking cap and try to remember somethings that might help you with how you want to go with this.


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring (Aug 22, 2008)

My husband with a sick sense of humor suggested for those with a fear of flying--a pilot costume with a suicide note sticking out of the front pocket. :-(


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

great ideas...we did superstitions last year and found alot of fears overlap. also, we played tempt your fate and fears/phobias were some of 'bad' fates...breaking mirrors, walk under the ladder, open the umbrella, etc. it is truly unbelievable how many people will all out refuse because of their fear/superstitious belief. it was great. it was kinda like face your fears, but in our case, superstition. good luck  with it!


----------

